# A bit of cute factor for you all...



## Queenbee (2 December 2013)

Today I will mostly be babysitting olive, she's about 9 weeks old and she's changed my opinion of pugs...

Everyone say hello to baby olive:


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 December 2013)

Aww she's a beautiful pug with a nose that isn't squashed like some. Adorable.


----------



## Queenbee (2 December 2013)

She is adorable, I babysit her on Tuesdays and Wednesdays while my friend is at uni, she's 3/4 pug (she's currently got hiccups lol!) My whippet doesn't like her as she chases her . She's going to have one litter in a couple of years time and I'm going to have a baby pug .  Currently she is very very tired having stalked my friends Siamese and two Bengal cats for the last half an hour!


----------



## MiniMilton (2 December 2013)

I wouldnt be able to give her back! adorable


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 December 2013)

What is the other 1/4? She is a really beautiful girl and I imagine will not be prone to the breathing problems so many pugs have.


----------



## Queenbee (2 December 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			What is the other 1/4? She is a really beautiful girl and I imagine will not be prone to the breathing problems so many pugs have.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what the other bit is, but yes I agree, I think with dogs like these it's always good to have an injection of new blood.


----------



## Amymay (2 December 2013)

I lub her!


----------



## gingernut81 (2 December 2013)

Aw she's so sweet!  :0)  .....  I want one!!!


----------



## Persephone (2 December 2013)

She is so pretty


----------



## Queenbee (2 December 2013)

This was her the other night:


Zzzzz







I couldn't stand pugs, but she is puggylicious! She's now woken up and is attacking the deerhound, she has her brave David and Goliath pants on


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 December 2013)

Aww she's lovely, she looks like one of those pug/beagle crosses.


----------



## Megibo (2 December 2013)

I really don't like pugs and would never have one but...Awwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 December 2013)

She is super cute,and what a lovely little name


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 December 2013)

*faints clean away due to overload of cute*


----------

